# 1/2 Andalusian Conformation



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

The images aren't showing up


----------



## Exotic (Dec 29, 2014)

I changed it are they showing now?


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm able to see the pics.

His stocky built makes him look like a draft X. What an interesting combination of breeds. I don't see anything glaringly wrong with him; but I'm no expert so I'm just subbing to see what others have to say. Nice guy


----------



## Exotic (Dec 29, 2014)

frlsgirl said:


> I'm able to see the pics.
> 
> His stocky built makes him look like a draft X. What an interesting combination of breeds. I don't see anything glaringly wrong with him; but I'm no expert so I'm just subbing to see what others have to say. Nice guy



Wow I've never had him thought of as a draft cross. Usually people ask if he is a quarter horse. And yes I have no idea what the breeders were thinking! And thanks for the nice words


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Exotic said:


> And yes I have no idea what the breeders were thinking


 The people I got my mare from thought it was a grand idea to breed her (Perch/Saddlebred) to an Andalusian... Not sure what they were thinking either, but her baby is growing up to be a nice looking horse.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

He is adorable! He has a lovely shoulder, and his hip is a nice length. He looks a bit back at the knee, but that could be camera angle, and his head could attach to his neck a bit more gracefully. Does he move like an Andalusian?


----------



## Exotic (Dec 29, 2014)

greentree said:


> He is adorable! He has a lovely shoulder, and his hip is a nice length. He looks a bit back at the knee, but that could be camera angle, and his head could attach to his neck a bit more gracefully. Does he move like an Andalusian?



The angle made his head look big. That's usually what is complemented the most. No unfortunately he has no Andalusian movement, but is very smooth and comfy. What exactly do you mean by back at the knee? Yes I haven't been taught in these areas.


----------



## Exotic (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh, now I see. He looked like a draft x to me because of the winter fuzzies combined with the stocky built 

My usually girly looking Morgan looks like a yak right now with her winter beard 

What a pretty face he has.


----------



## CASugar (Oct 17, 2014)

He is a handsome boy.
Not sway backed, it's because he has his head way up in the pics and hallowed his back especially the first one where he has his near rear set back. Anyway a really good relax the back thing for him ( nice short back btw ) is when you are grooming him use a shedding blade or a stiff brush to kinda scrub under his belly. You'll know you are doing it right when he pulls up his tummy and rounds out his back. A P touch kinda thing that feels good on horses who carry their heads high at liberty.
Such a pretty face!


----------



## Exotic (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the back tip, I was told by a chiropractor to do that often and I've gotten lazy. His tummy hair is crusted with urine from lying in the stall for the winter, disgusting I know I wash it when the weather allows a sponge bath, so when I do back lifts it's actually rather easy since the hair somewhat pulls but he gives me dirty looks and a hoof threatens but I figure it's good for him and will pay off in the long run. Maybe I should try treats afterwards so he thinks its a trick! May be a dumb question, but what exactly do you mean by A P touch kinda thing that feels good on horses who carry their heads high at liberty.?? And thanks so much for responding!


----------



## CASugar (Oct 17, 2014)

LOL. I meant to say a T Touch kinda thing. Linda Tellington Jones teachs people how to give their horses massage. Great way to bond with your baby especially if it is too muddy or wet out to ride. I think a treat is a good idea, or find a favorite scratching spot. Usualy they like it and it feels good. Maybe he is objecting to rubbing the crustys off his belly, oh joy. Somebody's gotta do it.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is cute. Not a fan of his legs , his back legs are odd back at the knee is the knee is behind the rest of how the leg lines up . You can google it for an accurate descripton.


----------



## GreyFeather (Sep 4, 2014)

Unfortunately I can't see the pics - would like to because he's a really interesting mix of breeds. Not sure what the breeder was thinking either but sometimes the odd crosses do turn out nicely! He has two of my favourite breeds in there .


----------

